# Sponge Filter for Betta tank?



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

my friend suggested a sponge filter (like the one ive attached below) would this be ideal to use in my 10g for my betta since the filter i have is much too strong for him


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

heres a link for more information on this filter 
http://www.sourcingmap.com/cylinder-aquarium-fish-tank-biochemical-sponge-filter-p-36815.html


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a great idea, but it will be louder than a normal filter. The bubbles make a bit of noise. I have bubble filters in all my tanks because the HOB filters were too strong. I love them! If you are able to get the flow of bubbles just right there is barely a ripple on the surface.


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome thanks!


----------

